#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Stiche im Oberbauch >

## Dina

Hallo einen wunderschönen guten Tag! Wollte mir mal ne Meinung holen ob ich damit zum Arzt muss oder ich erstnochmal warten sollte! Ich beschreib euch es mal so gut es eben geht.
Seit gestern Nachmittag auf einmal von ein auf die andere Sekunde hatte ich schmerzen. Am Rand des rechten Rippenbogens aber noch im Oberbauch bereich nähe Magen so die Höhe würde ich sagen! Kann man eben schlecht erklären. Die schmerzen sind nicht dauerhaft sie treten nur auf wenn ich lache, mich strecke oder tief einatme und in sonstigen situationen wo die gegend in bewegung gerät. Wenn ich darauf drucke sticht es schon arg. Es fühlt sich an als wäre was überdehnt oder so weil es auch immer dann auftritt wenn ich in bewegung bin... Hab ne 400 mg schmerztablette genommen jetzt aber hm weg ist es nicht alles noch genau wie vorher! Das es was Organisches ist glaube ich nicht! Was meint ihr :Huh?:  Arzt!? 
Danke schon mal!

----------


## Christiane

Stechender Schmerz im Oberbauch, abhängig von der Atmung: Zwerchfell? Blockierter Wirbel, der in diese Gegend ausstrahlt? Das waren jetzt meine ersten Gedanken. Hast du gestern etwas Schweres gehoben, dich verdreht etc? 
Falls meine Vermutung sich bestätigt, gehörst du in die Hände eines Orthopäden, der sich auch mit Chiropraktik auskennt. Von allein bekommst du nämlich keine dauerhafte Ruhe.

----------


## Dina

Hm also wenn ich einatme tut es weh wegen der Bewegung die das ein und ausatmen verursacht! Hm ich habe nichts schweres gehoben oder der gleichen einfach nur ganz normal wie jeden anderen Tag auch die Treppe gelaufen und auf einmal ging es los!
Mal schaun wenn es morgen immer noch so ist muss ich denke mal zum Hausarzt mal schaun was der sagt. Aber wie gesagt wenn ich mich nicht bewege ist alles gut also denke ich kann es nichts Organisches sein.
Der Schmerz ist eher in den weichteilen als an Knochen! Wie als wäre was überdehnet ganz komisch

----------


## SunshineElena

Hallo Dina,
dein Beitrag ist schon etwas älter ich weiss  :Grin:  aber ich habe im Moment annähernd genau dieselben Symptome und wollte fragen ob du noch weisst was sich damals bei dir herausgestellt hat.
grüsse Elena

----------

